
How to Be a Programmer: A Short, Comprehensive, and Personal Summary (2002) - shawndumas
http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.html
======
kazinator
It's a bit soon to repost this, I think.

Exact dupe, just 3 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9105494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9105494)

A year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7507254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7507254)

Two years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6620536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6620536)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6332363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6332363)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5258171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5258171)

Three:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3987589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3987589)

Four:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2052272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2052272)

Five:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1506376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1506376)

Six:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=677089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=677089)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=370874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=370874)

Eight:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75774)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42627)

------
kraftman
Half expected it to just be a blank page except for the word "DON'T"

~~~
serve_yay
That's what I would have done.

------
asillystory
For those that prefer the PDF since instapaper only grabs the first chapter:
[http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.pdf](http://samizdat.mines.edu/howto/HowToBeAProgrammer.pdf)

------
ExpiredLink
Chapter�1.�Introduction

The article not only has as an encoding problem but also software development
has changed drastically since 2003.

